# Stupid Question?



## meshel (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi All,

Was just visiting the HF website, and saw a sale on #0000 steel wool 5 Lbs for 12.99, seemed cheap so I went over to CSUSA to compare - they sell 28 GRAMS which is I got my math right is about 0.6 Lbs for 5.99...

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=95709
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...on_0000_Steel_Wool___liberon_steel_wool?Args=

Does this make sense to you? is the "Liberon" steel wool so much better, and if so how?

Would like any opinions as I don't like to be ripped off, but don't like low quality - this looks like a rippoff (this should be a standard measurement no?)

Thanks
Moshe


----------



## VisExp (Nov 22, 2008)

The Liberon steel wool probably is a better quality. Having said that many people are switching to non-woven abrasive pads. The white ones are the equivalent of #0000. They work as well as steel wool without the concern of leaving small metal particles on the surface which may rust.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5502

I use the Liberon #0000 because I have a big bag of it. Once it is finished I plan to switch exclusively to the non-woven abrasive.


----------



## Bucurestean (Nov 22, 2008)

The Liberon steel wool does not have the oils found in the wool you get at HF or any other home improvement store. In any case beware of using any steel wool because it breaks off and gets stuck in the wood pores. Especially open grain and light colored woods. Once that happens it is a pain to remove.
Hope this helps.
Adrian in Indy


----------



## meshel (Nov 22, 2008)

That would explain some of the difference, as it probably adds to the price of the steel wool to either:
1. clean it from the oil (I presume is needed for cutting it up efficiently)
Or
2. making it without oil in the first place...

Thank you, and also Keith for his suggestion!


----------



## Gordon (Nov 22, 2008)

What's a "non-woven abrasive pad" ?  

Can you advise a brand name and/or where it can be bought ?

Thanks


----------



## leehljp (Nov 22, 2008)

28 grams is .06 pound or about 1 oz. :wink:

That is not a stupid question. Good answers help all of us.


----------



## rdunn12 (Nov 22, 2008)

I say stay away from it and get something better.I have a lot of sand paper from HF and it is'nt worth the cardboard it is wrapped in.Seems like a good deal till you use it.If I am doing flatwork and I load up a piece in my sander it lasts about 30 seconds and is useless.I can put a piece of good quality 3M sandblaster on the same sander and sand for quite a while.I would rather pay a little more and get something good rather than pay a little less and suffer through working with it.


----------



## meshel (Nov 23, 2008)

The thing here is it's not a little less... counting in my "slight" mistake (and thanks leehljp for pointing it out!) then you get 
0.06 pounds for 5.99 or 5 pounds for 12.99, that means buying 5 pounds of the first would cost 500$ that's almost 40 times the price - that is A LOT of MONEY.

now given that I'm probably never going to buy either of them, I usually like my pens shiny, and the steel wool tends to matte them - but heck, that's a serious difference (even if it lasts 30 times as long and it probably doesn't), it's still worth to buy the garbage....


----------



## GBusardo (Nov 23, 2008)

I think it may be a little bot of both.  the HF wool is probably garbage and the CSUSA wool is probably way over priced. Once you attach a product to a hobby, the price goes way up.


----------



## george (Nov 23, 2008)

The Liberon is really the best type. I use it for buffing chess pieces, and when compared to other brands... well, it can not be compared. At least my opinion.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't use steel wool on my pens because of the little pieces of steel that flake off and get everywhere... but I do use it sometimes on peppermills and bowls to smooth out the layers of finish... I always follow with a wipe down with mineral spirits to clean the turning.. after that flashes off, I can add next coat of finish.

I haven't bought the non-woven abrasive pads yet, but as soon as I use up all the steelwood on hand, I plan to.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 29, 2008)

Gordon said:


> What's a "non-woven abrasive pad" ?
> 
> Can you advise a brand name and/or where it can be bought ?
> 
> Thanks


 

Scotchbrite is a non-woven pad and they make those with abrasive grit attached to the fibers . 3M I think is the biggest manufacturer of it , and can be purchased any where you get sandpaper .


----------

